# New kohler shower head



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Anyone seen this one it has a speaker in the center to jam to your music....in the shower


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

You would think a high end showroom could pop for some nicer arms and maybe some escutcheons:laughing: neat head though.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol yeah but it's a working display with about 30 different shower heads


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

That galvanized pipe really adds a nice accent to the shower head. I just realized, I don't need shower arms anymore. 


Crazy shower head.. A bit much.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Heard about it last month at Ferguson. Haven't seen one in person. Kinda reluctant to sell things like this. I'll install if supplied by the client.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I just bought the Kohler flip for our master. They told me about the blue tooth one coming out but I would have to hear it first before I purchased. Where does the subwoofer go?


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Cool head , but If I ran that supply house I'd be embarassed by the cheesy display


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

From where does the music originate, an ipod?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> From where does the music originate, an ipod?


Any Bluetooth compatible device.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Geez I didn't know know the shower arm meant so much lol. I haven't heard it yet but I'll try it out next time I'm their


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

When ever I see steel, I just think RUST! I wouldn't want to use the cheapest material to display $$$ functioning shower heads. Use a longer shower arm if you need or brass.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I guess it's not a big deal to me they are just displaying how they spray


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

This is not even scabby anymore . It is just straight infected


----------

